# Rolling Road Day @ Awesome**Postponed until further notice**



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Last week I spoke to my good mate John up @ Awesome and we can have an arranged RR day, Minimum of 15 cars for Â£30 a run. Might have that figure dropped to a minimum of 10cars at the same price but waiting for comfirmation. 
Who's up for it then and what dates would suit everyone? I get back on the 6th August.

List so far, and room for more:

1: Glen (Gworks) 
2: Bape 
3: Daz (DazTTC) 
4: bmx 
5: David (davidg) 
6: Steve (Steve-TT)
7: Aidb?
8: Dani (A3 DFU)?

P.S: I also have 10cars booked in from other VAG related forums.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Glen,
Have Awesome got a 4 wheel drive RR?


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

I am going for some work at Awesome on the 11th and 12th of August, would be cool to meet up with some of you.

Rolling road sounds like a great idea and a good day out


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Aid, yep they do have a 4 Wheel Drive RR now made by a company called DynoJet and you wanna see the size of the Fan too.......HUGE!!!
Should I put you down on the list for an RR sess?
Anymore, Bape, you a definate?

Glen.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

im there m8 book me in.DAZ


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im up for this one glen. there new dyno sound very impresive 8)


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Gworks said:


> Aid, yep they do have a 4 Wheel Drive RR now made by a company called DynoJet and you wanna see the size of the Fan too.......HUGE!!!
> Should I put you down on the list for an RR sess?
> Anymore, Bape, you a definate?
> 
> Glen.


If the RD day is on Friday the 12th of August, i'll be there, don't live in the UK, so it's hard to be flexible.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

bape said:


> If the RD day is on Friday the 12th of August, i'll be there, don't live in the UK, so it's hard to be flexible.


Blimey Bape,
You're coming a long way. What are you having done, if you don't mind me asking?

Glen,
As always, getting time off work will be a prob. Is there any point in me RRing if I'm bog standard? I could always spectate, of course.


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ive seen the new rolling road at awesome and it looks amazing, although my car is bog standard id be interested in having a go at this, as long as its not between 19-22 or the 28th August as im off to Gawsworth hall.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> its not between 19-22 or the 28th August as im off to Gawsworth hall.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Me to !, may be up for other dates :wink:

Awesome is having an open day 6th August so it will not be that day


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Right, so far we have the list as follows:

1: Glen (Gworks)
2: Bape
3: Daz (DazTTC)
4: bmx
5: David (davidg)
6: Steve (Steve-TT)

Anymore, another 3 people wouldn't go a miss? It's looking to happen on Sunday 4th Sept so make a note in your diary.

Glen.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Right, so far we have the list as follows:
> 
> 1: Glen (Gworks)
> 2: Aidb
> ...


Sunday 28th is a bank hol and i'm at Gawsworth, & stevett


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

aidb said:


> bape said:
> 
> 
> > If the RD day is on Friday the 12th of August, i'll be there, don't live in the UK, so it's hard to be flexible.
> ...


I bought these bit ages ago, but couldn't get them fitted at the time.... 6 months later... I'm having the following done:

Cruise control
APR chip plus 3 programs and anti theft
APR Cat back
APR 3" downpipe
Miltek exhaust
Forge FMIC
Samco hoses (FMIC and Turbo)
Haldex upgrade
Power gasket
Neuspeed short shifter
Hyperboost dump valve

Currently have an arm rest, K&N air filter, plus Wak's airbox mod 

Roll on August the 10th [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bape said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > bape said:
> ...


Not having very much done then :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like the 4th Sept is looking like the most likely date for people then. Everyone happy with the 4th?

Glen.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hopefully it's geographically far enough apart to not make people choose between Awesome and the TT-F Santa Pod trip also on the 4th... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=45642


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

4TH Would be great ill have 3 TT weekends on the trot then, Scotland, gawsworth Hall & then awesome now all i need is a remap 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> 4TH Would be great ill have 3 TT weekends on the trot then, Scotland, gawsworth Hall & then awesome now all i need is a remap
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Same here    

4th looks the best


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

bape said:


> I bought these bit ages ago, but couldn't get them fitted at the time.... 6 months later... I'm having the following done:
> 
> Cruise control
> APR chip plus 3 programs and anti theft
> ...


Your drive home should be 'interesting'. 

Damn,
Working on 4th Sept.


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

One of many reasons why I chose Awesome, will give me a good chance to put my foot down before getting to the ferry :twisted:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

aidb said:


> bape said:
> 
> 
> > I bought these bit ages ago, but couldn't get them fitted at the time.... 6 months later... I'm having the following done:
> ...


I bet you are working the 28th :evil: :evil: :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Put my name down Glen, 4th September.... I'll double check my diary in the morning and confirm.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Put my name down Glen, 4th September.... I'll double check my diary in the morning and confirm.


 hey you! you said you couldn't make santa pod on the 4th so how can you make this? :wink: it's totb at elvington on sunday btw


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Mikey, your on dude. Aid, shame you cant make it mate. Anymore for the 4th?

Glen.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

caney said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Put my name down Glen, 4th September.... I'll double check my diary in the morning and confirm.
> ...


BLOODY HELL! I am USELESS!!!! 

Your right mate, its one of Emma's Mini shows which I really need to go to. 

Sorry Glen, you'll have to take me off the list, gutted!

Steve, I am at a party on the Saturday night but will deff make it to Elvington. PM me with details of what time your going etc?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


DOH!  No worries mate, taken you off the list but now need someone if not three more people to replace Aid and Mikey's loss.

Glen.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> PM me with details of what time your going etc?


you have pm!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Update. The Rolling Road day @ Awesome will be on the 11th Sept as I have to be at E38 in Northampton on the 4-5th for stand and show 'n' shine. I hope that the 11th Sept is ok for everybody on the list. 
Please confirm.

Cheers, Glen.


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

can't make that date  11th august would of been spot on :/


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

bape said:



> can't make that date  11th august would of been spot on :/


Sorry to hear that dude. It's too close to their open day and TBH, dont think they would have cleaned up be4 the 11th August :lol: :wink: Think theyre gonna have a good turn out. Over 2000 invitations sent out, even if they get 500 it'll be hectic.
Dont forget to jot the 11th Sept in your diary people. Aid, still cant make it, and what about you Mikey B now that it's on the 11th?
Let me know.

Cheers, Glen.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Glen,
The 11th Sept looks much better for me. 

When do you need to know for definite?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

4th is a no-no for me: I'll be doing Franck's Britanny meet


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Glen i am ok for the 11th


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Daz, your still down. Aid, will need to know about a week be4 hand at the latest. Dani, can u make it on the 11th as it would be good to have your funky yellow babe on the rollers? Anyone else, this could be a good meet people. Particpate!!!! 

Glen.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Dani, can u make it on the 11th as it would be good to have your funky yellow babe on the rollers?
> 
> Glen.


11th September should be o.k. for me at the moment, however, the way things have been since April another ad hoc visit to Berlin may be necessary :?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Dani, I'll put u down as a question mark, same for you Aid. If you could let me know with atleast one weeks notice be4 the 11th I would appreciate it.

Cheers, Glen.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Dani, I'll put u down as a question mark, same for you Aid. If you could let me know with atleast one weeks notice be4 the 11th I would appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers, Glen.


I won't be back from France before the 6th September. So a weeks notice won't be possible. But if I'm not rolling I can always rock. Errr ... make that watch :roll:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

11th is still good for me, id still like to come along.

cheers

Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

Put me down for the 11th 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Still ok for the 11th


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Put me down for Sept 11th Glen.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

bape said:


> I am going for some work at Awesome on the 11th and 12th of August, would be cool to meet up with some of you.
> 
> Rolling road sounds like a great idea and a good day out


How did it go Bape?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

11th September 

Will I ever have a quiet moment? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm being stupid, confusing September with October!!!!!!!!!!!

11th September is the 1st day of the NLP Master Practitioner course for me in Manchester.

You are all welcome to shout at me now!!!!
{Glen, this means that I won't be there, sorrry}


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Unfortunately due to Jim having a holiday booked a while back, we overlooked the fact that only he can do the runs. Not only that, but the rollers aren't 100% set up properly and therefore I have to put the RR Day on hold until further notice. Sorry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, that's good news for me 

Sorry, Glen :? I hope it'll work out soon


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Never mind Glen. Keep us updated.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> Never mind Glen. Keep us updated.


I like your umbrella, Aidan :roll: :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Ok Glen see you soon m8.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I like your umbrella, Aidan :roll: :wink:


 :wink:


----------

